# Croatan Beach fishing question



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I have a question about fishing the tip of the beach, nearest to the inlet.
Do they have porta potties out there? If so, are they fairly close to the tip end?

Thanks


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

when i use to surf there, the only facilities were on the other side right in front of the parking lot. this was about 3 or 4 years ago, so i'm not sure if they have made any changes.

hope that helps


----------



## VMIFishingRat (May 10, 2006)

Where do you park first of all?
Do you have to ruck your stuff out there over fences and through people's backyards or am I missing something?

Thanks
Brandon


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

there's parking on the end farthest from the inlet. in the peak of the summer you have to pay to park there unless you get there before like 7 or 8.


----------

